# Quoth the (Ring) Raven. Slingshot review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently ordered a Ring Raven from Simple Shot. I was impressed with the frame as soon as I unboxed the frame. I love the curved handle and the handle design (taken from the Maxim/Chalice). The frame itself has a wonderful velvety feel to it and the curves melt into your hands. The ring attachment (I do not own any Dankung style frames) makes switching from tubes to flats super easy and can be done in a matter of seconds.





Video Review





Unboxing





Shooting (saved from a Pariscope broadcast)


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

That actually looks really nice. Looks like it can do a TTF just as easily as OTF too. I might have to get one. Awesome review as usual JT. Thanks.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I may have to try it TTF, the fork gap is wide enough. I absolutely love this frame. I've shot it with looped tubes and flats, both perform very well, though I seem to shoot lower with the tubes than flats.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> I may have to try it TTF, the fork gap is wide enough. I absolutely love this frame. I've shot it with looped tubes and flats, both perform very well, though I seem to shoot lower with the tubes than flats.


If you do try flats ttf let me know how it feels. I am very interested.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to try it TTF, the fork gap is wide enough. I absolutely love this frame. I've shot it with looped tubes and flats, both perform very well, though I seem to shoot lower with the tubes than flats.
> ...


I think I'll give it a go later today. The fork gap is more than enough for TTF.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

JT, yes, a sweetie alright. That forward angled pinkie tang area will give good support. I really like that plug band mount method for flats and that little slider for tubes. That is swift. Good shooting' amigo!!

Very nice review vids by the way, am NOT into videography at all myself, I envy you Hollyweeds!!

And even a scent of good ole Edgar Allen Poe no less.

While I loaded, pouch a flapping, on a pop can came a tapping,

My wife thought some one rapping, rapping at her chamber door-

Only this and nothing more."


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks nice. but I had on and it slipped while shooting and I got a cut on my index finger


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Shot it TTF tonight. It can be done, but the reference point is a lot farther left than I initially thought.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well I was gonna post a review of the swollen prong but you kinda beat me to it, great review!! Don't know how mr. Silva got the hdpe to have that soft texture but it really does melt into the hand. Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Court215 said:


> Well I was gonna post a review of the swollen prong but you kinda beat me to it, great review!! Don't know how mr. Silva got the hdpe to have that soft texture but it really does melt into the hand. Hope you're enjoying it!


I think it's hot oil, that's how he heats them up to bend. (He told me at ECST)


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice, thorough review JT


----------

